# Critical Miss - For the Furries



## Branch (May 20, 2011)

little comic they have going - 

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/articles/view/comics/critical-miss/8887-Critical-Miss-Harry-Potter

- just that last bit cracked me up. funny stuff otherwise too.


----------

